# !!WOW!! Police raid a friends frog Room.



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Im totally disgusted a friend of mine has converted two rooms in his house for frogs. So basically he has a huge frog room full of darts and exotic amphians. And today he has awaken to police smashing down his door... :gasp: On false information that he his growing illegal substances theyve disconnected all his vivs and rain chambers/racks and taken all his live growing plants/orchids ect... :devil: i beleive thevd made i rite mess. Im going round to his now for more info....

Ps; I dont know if this is the rite place to post this, so feel free to move if wrong.

thanks


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Compensation..bleed them dry..:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wow!

i wonder if the cops feel like idiots raiding frogs...

they must sure hate weed there!:lol2:


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

really how stupid are they - i'd complain to chief constable and the police complaints committee and sue for damages.....


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Another fine example of where our council tax goes. Hope your friend gets it sorted!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

always wondered if this had ever happened.seems like a case of oh well if we stop now we will look like idiots! id go to the local press sure a fair peoiple will get a laugh. 

you would have thought when they noticed all the frogs they would have just had a chuckle paid for the door and left


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'e heard of this before.

Their 'intelligence' often consists of energy companies telling them that a certain address is using way above the normal amount of power.

Another thing they allegedly do is to examine the thermal footprint of a home, looking for rooms with the thermal signature typical of the grow lights etc used by farmers.

I really would question though why they removed normal plants like orchids etc? I mean, surely even PC Plod knows what a marijuana plant looks like? Seriously.

Oh on a similar topic, it can happen with planted aquarium keepers with fish rooms as well. Given they also often buy products often used in hydroponics, use a lot of power, oh and just to make things more fun every time you buy KNO3 powder it has to be reported. lol

If this is genuine, and not just you repeating an 'urban myth', then your friend needs to get lawyered up and quick. Otherwise he will just get fobbed off. Gotta say though, if it's true and you haven't been spun a tale, then his local constabularly good really use a course in contraband plant recognition...... lol I have heard of raids been done and found to be done on false information, but never these resulting in normal plants been confiscated and vivariums been disconnected. With the exception of a case where they raided an old ladies home and took away her tomato plants. lol Drugs police raid grandmother's home... after mistaking TOMATO plants for cannabis | Mail Online

Heh, if your friend is truthfull, he might even get a nice news story. "Police red in face over orchid and brom drugs raid". 

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've always heard rumours that this has happened never known it at this level though, such as turning of lights and ripping out plants. 

if it is indeed true get a good lawyer and hammer home the issues the the chief. There is some serious issues that need dealing with here.

I always have this worry as myself and a few others have large collections and my fear is that one day they are going to be coming through the door. 

Jay


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

Isn't it a bit early for April fools? :lol:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm worried about this happening to me! I use 160w powersun bulbs for my tortoises and turtles and then I have the frogs!


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope they get what they deserve. They expect us to trust and confide in them, but how can we when they shit on us like this


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> I've always heard rumours that this has happened never known it at this level though, such as turning of lights and ripping out plants.
> 
> if it is indeed true get a good lawyer and hammer home the issues the the chief. There is some serious issues that need dealing with here.
> 
> ...


From what I have read Jay, they only raid if they either have a) done a visual check and seen something themselves suspicious or b) somebody tells them you are up to no good or have associates that are up to no good. The thermal imaging and energy usage is supposedly just supporting evidence to justify a raid.

Like I said, there are a LOT of unsubstantiated "I know somebody who's herp/fish room got raided" stories, so this could possibly be his mate stringing him along, OR his mate upset somebody and they made a malicious complaint. The removing orchids, unplugging vivs bit is, to be honest very fishy. What would stop somebody from just plugging them back in after the police had left? They would either seize, or leave alone. From the cases similar to this I have read that were genuine, they took 'samples'. So if it's true, as I said, his or her local constabulary are complete and utter inept and poorly trained muppets. OR, we aren't been told the entire story.

I dunno, just seems a bit odd to me. There are however cases where reptiles were used by drugs farmers/dealers.

Ade


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Register your house with the police as a "hot house". if you use a lot of electricity or keep lots of reptiles.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

from what im aware the police do a number of checks when they suspect a cannabis farm.It would cost far to much to raid every house with above normal power usage with a hot room, as this would cover reptile rooms, fish rooms, server rooms etc all in all im sure most homes have a "hot room". think the criteria is something like this 

-smell
-reports from others
-heat signature
-power usage 
-consistency of power usage(light cycle is rather specific for growing 24 hours then dropped to 12 on 12 off...i think)
-people coming and going alot especially quick 5 min visits 

suppose I have reason to worry what with living in a student house with a bunch of stonners :blush:

but the end of the day if your not doing anything illegal should be fine.they always confiscate lights and equipment from cannabis farms as this is often the largest cost.

seems silly all this money and effort that could be stopping real crime


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Hope your friend and the frogs are ok! Keep us posted on what's happening. I've never heard of this before, it's unlikely to happen to me, but still worrying all the same! 

Seems a bit strange they would rip out all the plants for no good reason. It would need to be taken for evidence, but if they were just normal plants I don't see why they would need evidence!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

colinm said:


> Register your house with the police as a "hot house". if you use a lot of electricity or keep lots of reptiles.


Thats interesting, do you know anymore?. How do you do this and is the information held on the Rolice National Computer?. I agree with Violent Chopper, when something like this happens i would imagine you would loose all confidence in the police.

catch and release


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> From what I have read Jay, they only raid if they either have a) done a visual check and seen something themselves suspicious or b) somebody tells them you are up to no good or have associates that are up to no good. The thermal imaging and energy usage is supposedly just supporting evidence to justify a raid.
> 
> Like I said, there are a LOT of unsubstantiated "I know somebody who's herp/fish room got raided" stories, so this could possibly be his mate stringing him along, OR his mate upset somebody and they made a malicious complaint. The removing orchids, unplugging vivs bit is, to be honest very fishy. What would stop somebody from just plugging them back in after the police had left? They would either seize, or leave alone. From the cases similar to this I have read that were genuine, they took 'samples'. So if it's true, as I said, his or her local constabulary are complete and utter inept and poorly trained muppets. OR, we aren't been told the entire story.
> 
> ...


I agree, there area few issues here that seem a bit odd, if they are true there have been some serious errors made by the police and some extra training needed. 

I have heard stories of people using reptile to transport drugs, but have never seen on confirmed. Most of it is totally unverified in my opinion. 

I'll be waiting eagerly for some more information. 

Jay


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know whether it is held on the P.N.C. but a good friend of mine informed the local Police Station and they were helpful and put him on file.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Hope your friend and the frogs are ok! Keep us posted on what's happening. I've never heard of this before, it's unlikely to happen to me, but still worrying all the same!
> 
> Seems a bit strange they would rip out all the plants for no good reason. It would need to be taken for evidence, but if they were just normal plants I don't see why they would need evidence!


The sad thing is a simple knock on the door by a plain clothed officer (who would of course after explaining the situation be granted entry without issue as there is nothing to hide) and all this could have been avoided. So sad really. You could understand the police if the person or persons involved had come to theiir attention in the past concerning drugs and they did not want possible evidence destroyed. 

catch and release


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

catch and release said:


> The sad thing is a simple knock on the door by a plain clothed officer (who would of course after explaining the situation be granted entry without issue as there is nothing to hide) and all this could have been avoided. So sad really. You could understand the police if the person or persons involved had come to theiir attention in the past concerning drugs and they did not want possible evidence destroyed.
> 
> catch and release


Suppose I can see it from the police side, if he really was a drug dealer they can be dangerous and the situation needs to be controlled, but as soon as they realised it's a frog room, there was no need to destroy it all and take plants! 

I suppose we'll have to wait for the OP to come home before we can get any real details.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> Suppose I can see it from the police side, if he really was a drug dealer they can be dangerous and the situation needs to be controlled, but as soon as they realised it's a frog room, there was no need to destroy it all and take plants!
> 
> I suppose we'll have to wait for the OP to come home before we can get any real details.


I agree with you but its so easy to hear half a story and form opinions with only 50% of the facts, that said if it is a simple case of a law abiding citizen with no previous involvement with the police being treated like this then thats beyond words.

catch and release


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

why couldn't they just get a search warrant and check it all out...

no need for stormtroopers...


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

HABU said:


> why couldn't they just get a search warrant and check it all out...
> 
> no need for stormtroopers...
> 
> ...


That would have been with a warrant.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds a bit dodge to me :whistling2:

They don't send PC plod from you local cop shop round to do these kinds of searches, they send specialised teams who know exactly what they are looking for (and therefore know what kind of evidence would be useful and should be collected...)


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> wow!
> 
> i wonder if the cops feel like idiots raiding frogs...
> 
> they must sure hate weed there!:lol2:


They do, in the last 5 years herb has gone from 10% homegrown to 95% grown in this country, they love to raid places


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

Has this not be proven to be a load of bull yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Police couldnt catch a cold!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

PESKY said:


> They do, in the last 5 years herb has gone from 10% homegrown to 95% grown in this country, they love to raid places


 
not the trend they were looking to achieve eh?:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

catch and release said:


> That would have been with a warrant.


 yeah... they'd need a warrant to go look... but it sounded like more of a raid than a simple search...

cops are way worse here... they can come in like they're looking for taliban... seal team six style...:lol2:

serious overkill for weed...


a solid lead is one thing... a vague suspicion another...

one thing for sure... any damages should be fairly compensated if they didn't find anything...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Experts back Liberal Democrat calls for drugs decriminalisation*

Drugs Policy Commission says proposal to scrap criminal penalties for personal possession would not increase use

Experts have backed calls to be made at the Liberal Democrats conference this weekend for the decriminalisation of all drugs, saying it would not lead to a surge in drug use.
The UK Drugs Policy Commission, which includes Professor Colin Blakemore, former chief executive of the Medical Research Council, and Dame Ruth Runciman, former chair of the Mental Health Act Commission, among its membership, says it backs the broad thrust of the Lib Dem motion to be debated on Sunday.
The motion calls for all criminal penalties for personal possession to be scrapped, the introduction of a regulated market in cannabis, and the expansion of heroin maintenance clinics for the most fervent users.
Ewan Hoyle, of Liberal Democrats for Drug Policy Reform, who is to move the motion on Sunday, said it was likely to be passed, and welcomed the commission's endorsement.
Roger Howard, the commission's chief executive, said there was an understandable worry that removing criminal penalties for simple possession could lead to a rise in drug use, but insisted the move could do some good.
"The evidence from other countries suggests there would be no great surge in drug use," he said. "It is not so much the law that changes behaviour but rather social and cultural factors. This is why in the UK we have seen a decline in cannabis use over the past 10 years, despite various changes in the law and policing practice."
Howard said giving drug users a police record made it harder for them to get a job and put some off seeking help. "More challenging is what to do with people whose drug dependency results in them committing crimes to feed their habit," he said.
Existing drug laws had not put off 10 million people from using cannabis, Howard said. But the commission voiced caution about introducing a regulated market in cannabis. "Even in a tightly regulated market there is a risk of smuggling and counterfeiting," he said.
The Liberal Democrats last debated drugs policy in 2002, when the party voted to legalise cannabis and end prison sentences for the possession of cocaine, heroin and other drugs.
Hoyle said he hoped the party would take pride that its internal democracy allowed the membership to select the motion for debate without being vetoed by concerns about "reactionary tabloid hysteria".
"I do not see this motion as proposing radical reforms or as liberalisation of the drug laws," he said.
"I believe we have to fight a war on drugs as the harms they cause to families and society are so grave. This motion merely calls for consideration of whether the weapons that have been effectively deployed in other countries should be incorporated into the UK arsenal, and for the UK to lead the way in considering further restricting the harms drugs can cause through strictly controlling them."

Experts back Liberal Democrat calls for drugs decriminalisation | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> not the trend they were looking to achieve eh?:lol2:


 
yeah they cracked down a lot on imports and made a couple of BIG finds , so people just started growing them selves. they shot themselves in the foot really


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> why couldn't they just get a search warrant and check it all out...
> 
> no need for stormtroopers...
> 
> ...


They don't need a warrant any more, They use section 19 of the terrorism act I think, I'm not 100% but it gives them right to enter any building and conduct a search and have no obligation to give a reason. I know...Police burgled my house and left me a note on my kitchen table explaining they had been in and had a look about. I gave them hell when they finally had the balls to knock on my door while I was there. Nothing I can do about it as it's the terrorism act, Pretty much renders us all helpless...Very dangerous situation all in all.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spidersteve said:


> They don't need a warrant any more, They use section 19 of the terrorism act I think, I'm not 100% but it gives them right to enter any building and conduct a search and have no obligation to give a reason. I know...Police burgled my house and left me a note on my kitchen table explaining they had been in and had a look about. I gave them hell when they finally had the balls to knock on my door while I was there. Nothing I can do about it as it's the terrorism act, Pretty much renders us all helpless...Very dangerous situation all in all.


 
people here in the states would have a fit if that sort of thing could happen here... i mean a warrant-less search...

it basically means that the authorities can just go in anywhere... anytime... for any reason they want...

that would be huge here!... of course they'd be a lot of shot-up cops also...:lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

If it is true get in contact with Chris Newman on here who may be able to help he has a lot of dealings with police and RSPCA issues etc.


----------



## Rubio (Aug 24, 2011)

*hi*

you ever tried to get a frog in a rizzla


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> people here in the states would have a fit if that sort of thing could happen here... i mean a warrant-less search...
> 
> it basically means that the authorities can just go in anywhere... anytime... for any reason they want...
> 
> ...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

from what iv gathered the police dont care about anything less than 5-10 ounces anyways.... rather funny really, for something thats illegal to be so readily available(3-5% of adult population est). war on drugs... least successful war ever?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

colinm said:


> HABU said:
> 
> 
> > people here in the states would have a fit if that sort of thing could happen here... i mean a warrant-less search...
> ...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sambridge15 said:


> from what iv gathered the police dont care about anything less than 5-10 ounces anyways.... rather funny really, for something thats illegal to be so readily available(3-5% of adult population est). war on drugs... least successful war ever?


10oz of weed is quite a bit!:mf_dribble:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i'm pretty sure that if they don't find anything illegal they have to pay 4 damage

chris newman on here is the guy to talk to

this happened to a friend of mine a while ago, im sure they paid 4 a new front door


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Would Chris know about this? I would have thought that a solicitor or the citizens advice would be the first people to go to,and probably the latter.That way its free for your first ideas.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok guys and girls not had chance to read everyones posts yet. But this is 100% true. Ive just got back home now i was taking care of his house and phoning round companies to come and fix the problem as the door, the door frame and one side of the wall is all smashed in its a right mess. The police said they had good enough reason that being thermal imaging from a helicopter and several complaints. There saying they do not have to replace anything because they used reasonable force in which they didnt because he was in and there was no knock just straight away ''bang bang'' and straight in. There saying hes got to prove they didnt use reasonable force. And now hes at home giving is solicitor statements including two neighbors who witnessed it.

thanks


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

RAIN MAN said:


> Ok guys and girls not had chance to read everyones posts yet. But this is 100% true. Ive just got back home now i was taking care of his house and phoning round companies to come and fix the problem as the door, the door frame and one side of the wall is all smashed in its a right mess. The police said they had good enough reason that being thermal imaging from a helicopter and several complaints. There saying they do not have to replace anything because they used reasonable force in which they didnt because he was in and there was no knock just straight away ''bang bang'' and straight in. There saying hes got to prove they didnt use reasonable force. And now hes at home giving is solicitor statements including two neighbors who witnessed it.
> 
> thanks


Good luck to him. Atleast I know how to open the police stations door next time I'm down their. I'll claim to use reasonable force to open it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so much for property rights... so much for "to serve and protect"...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope the animals are okay.

Sounds like alot of effort has went into his frog and amphibian projects too so for that I am very sorry to hear.

I feel for people like this, but I do agree with the comment previously mentioned, the police probibly felt rubbish halfway through the raid so went ahead and done the full whack anyways.

and mystypical I completely agree, it is this sort of thing that frustrates me sometimes.

Hope your friend is okay too.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think I am going to comment further on this. This isn't a legal help forum, and I find the report hard to give credence. Any further comment I could possibly make, other than he should seek legal advice, would only serve to cause offence.

As to getting into a discussion about the anti terrorism act, not in an amphibian discussion forum. Last I heard, frogs hadn't taken up suicide bombings. 

For dendrobatids around the world! BOOM!

Ade


----------



## penda (Jul 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Last I heard, frogs hadn't taken up suicide bombings.
> 
> For dendrobatids around the world! BOOM!
> 
> Ade


 
wanna bet mate , my peacocks are mental mate im sure i could teach them


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

To much snorting toad.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Has he managed to get the police to fix the door?


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

animalstory said:


> To much snorting toad.


porbably thought he was smuggling licking toads :lol2:
random people come round for 5mins and its 2 quid a lick :whistling2:

police do stupid things, or even our gov. check out the 12bn computer nhs system down the pan!

rant over


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

I await updates on this thread with baited breath!

Should those of us with large collections contact the police to offer an explanation before they kick our doors off? 

Not only would I be campaigning for compensation, but an update in police procedure also. 

You can't just storm in to an innocent person's house, wreck up the place, put all their prized pets at risk and then just leave without so much as an apology for getting it wrong.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Gah, did you have to bring this back to the top? lol


----------

